# Inquisition Capable of Becoming Corrupt?



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

From what I have heard, the Inquisition is literally incapable of turning to Chaos due to chips implanted in their brains that will expload, killing a member of the Inquisition outright with even the slightest thought of Heresy. I have no fluff that backs this up, however, and haven't read it in anything official. But as I continue to read the Blood Angel Omnibus, SPOILER ALERT!: Inquisitor Stele seems to be pretty corrupt in his alliances and objectives, is it physically possible for an Inquisitor to turn to Chaos? Or, at the least, use Chaos for that Inquisitor's own personal gain? I really have no idea with this conflicting information, and I haven't finished the Omnibus, so this question may be premature. But what do you all have to say/what would be your opinion with fluff to back it up, whether homebrewn or official.:smoke:

Cheers.


EDIT: Might need the great Baron Spikey for this one


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I've never heard of that chip thing so I'm assuming it must be homebrew fluff. Inquisitors can definitely become corrupt. In fact, it happens a lot more frequently then the Inquisition would like anyone to know. In the Eisenhorn series specifically, there are quite a number of rogue and traitor inquisitors featured, the most notable being Quixos, the guy who orchestrated the Thracian Atrocity.

You also get radical inquisitors who tend to use chaos to fight chaos, frequently using things like daemonhosts and considering that the ends justify the means. They usually end up becoming corrupted and are eventually declared heretics.

Ravenor actually said it quite well: all inquisitors end up becoming radicals, it's how much good they can do before they fall that counts.

Edit: Sorry, I'd add more detail but I'm in a bit of a rush. Someone else will probably be able to give a more complete response later.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to say it is definately possible for the Inquisition to become corrupt. Inquisitors become corrupt quite often, such as in the blood angels books by James Swallow. Never heard of that chip either.

The Grey Knights could be impossible to corrupt though, none of them have fallen to chaos since they were formed.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Never heard of this chip. And read plenty of examples of Inquisitors becoming corrupt. As said Quixos features heavily in the Eisenhorn series as a Inquisitor whose gone so radical he is definetly corrupt now. Inquisitor Kravin is very highly believed to be an agent of the Alpha Legion, having spread false information about them for a long time, having now disappeared when called to account for his suposed actions. But yeah, they are certainly not uncorruptable.

No Grey Knights have ever fallen to chaos though. This isn't because of some chip in their heads but because of their heavy indoctrination, training, warding and unfaltering faith and belief in the Emperor. And it is widely believed that they are truely uncorruptable


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> EDIT: Might need the great Baron Spikey for this one


Well thanks I guess, but the gents above me have pretty much answered your question.

My belief is that radicalism (or 'corruption') is the eventual destiny for most Inquisitors, they immerse themselves in the taint of the enemy for so long and adhere to the 'end justify the means' philosophy so completely that eventually they often utilise the methods of the enemy to combat said threat.

Case in point- Eisenhorn and Ravenor, both walk the path of the radical to varying degrees.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Eisenhorn is full of corrupt Inquisitors. Quixos, that guy Cherubael was using as a pawn in Xenos, etc..


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

There's all kinds of rebel Inquisitors. Power corrupts and they aren't immune.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't see the chip being impossible because it could be implemented but not for the majority of the Holy Ordos. Inquisitor Lords, Grandmasters, Inquisitors and regular acolytes can all be easily corrupted, some without even knowing it, because they are human in the end. Quixos is a prime example. Also take a look at the Horusian's, Oblationists and Xanthites.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If I'm correct, a grandmaster is a Grey Knight, so no he cannot be easily corrupted. I have the feeling it may almost be impossible to corrupt a grey knight.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the chip might come from one of Ben Counter's Grey Knight books. I'm sure it is mentioned when he talks about the crew of Alaric's Strike Cruiser; the crew are described as having had their emotions 'pruned' so that they stay focussed and unafraid, and also that they have explosive devices (either implanted in their brain, or in a collar around their neck) that monitors them for extreme mental distress. Should the device record a certain set of stimuli, those that are typical (if the word 'typical' could ever be used for such an event!) of daemonic possession/attack, then it kills the person rather than let them fall to the daemon.
It might even be that it's not the crew of the Strike Cruiser but, instead, it's the Servitors on Titan who aid in the interrogations of those who have fallen to daemonic taint, or who work in the libraries full of forbidden knowledge. Either way, I'm sure this 'chip idea' comes from Ben Counter.
I can see it being useful in some circumstances, but a real hindrance in more. You'd also have to keep such a thing for use on low-level functionaries, using it to police those who don't have the mental capacity to protect themselves, but who are too numerous/engaged in repetetive and boring tasks that having an overseer who could protect them would be a total waste of resources; after all, these folk are eminently replaceable!

GFP


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

In then Ben Counter novel it only says minor personal are implanted with the chip. High ranking offices like Inquisitors don't have one and so are prone to corruption just like anyone else.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Personally I think the reason that most inq novels are verging on radical is because they are more interesting characters, to read about and write

Inquistors have and will continue to fall. The chipped members are GK chapter serfs who are essentially verging on mindless servitors for the most part


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If they do in fact have a 'chip' to prevent against corruption why wouldn't you give it to the more important guys?


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Because they can't feel even the slightest emotion or else they die. That's ok if you're just piloting a ship but inquisitor are hunting down the imperium's most dangerous enemies. They need to think emotionally to even have some chance of anticipating and countering an enemies movements.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

An exploding chip? Cool! I think I will travel back in time and put one like that into the head of every single Primarch when they sleep!


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> If I'm correct, a grandmaster is a Grey Knight, so no he cannot be easily corrupted. I have the feeling it may almost be impossible to corrupt a grey knight.


Inquisitor-Grandmaster (Master is another term) Zaranchek Xanthus was single-handily responsible for the birth of the Xanthite faction. He essentially horded a sector's worth of heretical knowledge, forbidden weapons, artifacts, etc. By definition Grandmaster is a rank attained by an Inquisitor-Lord who commands a sector conclave, etc. Think K'nael or Caidin except with more authority and power.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info guys. I figured the Chip thing may have been a far stretch from the original context of the idea, but word of mouth was all I had to go on. That would make for some interesting Chaos armies when it comes to modelling - or extremely radical Inquisition on the verge of heresy. 

@Baron - Took a while to get a response, thats why I through that in the "Edit" lol. 

Would Grandmaster be comparable to a Chapter Master in rank?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Angelus Censura said:


> Would Grandmaster be comparable to a Chapter Master in rank?


If you're talking about Grey Knights, then yes and no. Yes, because it's the highest rank that a Grey Knight can achieve within the chapter and no because there is no single grand master but rather several of them. One of them is always within the innermost circle of the inquisition.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

I think corruption is a test of charactor, they would all start off as pure servants of the Emperor. An honourable Inquisitor gets put in bad situations, because they are only designed to fight human heretics, sometimes those human heretics get powerful enough to have allies like chaos space marines and powerful demons. A normal Inquisitor just isnt powerful enough to beat them. Therefore you may have to use whats lying about at the time - like a book or weapon of tained knowledge, its hard to avoid. If you can use it and win then destroy it afterwards I think thats ok. If the Inquisitor is weak minded he might get carried with his new tainted abilities and think he is using them for the good of the Emperor, and goes mad. In Eisenhorns case he has used chaos weapons and knowledge - but still has the strengrh of mind to hate them for what they are. Also because the Inqisition is very puritanical they cannot admit it and hand over the tainted stuff and be cleansed - they know their bosses will basically burn them at the stake, so they have to keep it to them selves where it festers.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The question isn't "Can an Inquisitor be corrupted", it is "Can an Inquisitor NOT be corrupted?".


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> The question isn't "Can an Inquisitor be corrupted", it is "Can an Inquisitor NOT be corrupted?".


The only way an inquisitor can be incorruptible by chaos is if he or she is also secretly a member of the illuminati. Though I don't know how much of the illuminati/sensei fluff is still considered canon.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackGuard said:


> The question isn't "Can an Inquisitor be corrupted", it is "Can an Inquisitor NOT be corrupted?".


Not entirely so Chompy Bits. There are some inquisitors who's faith is so strong that corruption is impossible for them. It may not be as flawless as the faith of the likes of a Grey Knight, but inquisitors can augment their own faith with knowledge.

After all, knowledge is power and those who know how to use it can. I mean look at the likes of Coteaz and Karamazov, faith so strong it is unlikely that they can ever be corrupted or changed.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> No Grey Knights have ever fallen to chaos though. This isn't because of some chip in their heads but because of their heavy indoctrination, training, warding and unfaltering faith and belief in the Emperor. And it is widely believed that they are truely uncorruptable


Makes me wonder why similar methods of training and indoctrination aren't made more readily available to, say, inquisitors for example... It seems that making grey knighs incorruptible is not really a complete solution if those that hold their leash can be tainted not to metion all the other toys and perks corrupt inquisitors can (mis)use. I suppose inquisitors need to be allowed to be susceptible to chaos in order to uncover it and root it out...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I think you've partially hit the nail on the head there. Inquisitors need to be quite open minded and free thinking for their job. They need to be able to think like a heretic would to a certain degree, to be able to manipulate and toy around with people, assets, agents etc. Grey Knights are highly, highly specialised, you don't get much more specialised than them really. But as a result they fit a very particular niche and can't be utilised for much else, they aren't going to investigate things or develop agents and assets. 

They are going to be called in to righteously kick the shit out of deamons and heretics before fucking off back to Titan for tea and crumpets, leaving the chaos gods thinking "I fucking hate those guys"


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> They are going to be called in to righteously kick the shit out of deamons and heretics before fucking off back to Titan for tea and crumpets, leaving the chaos gods thinking "I fucking hate those guys"


I might just have to Sig that

Back on topic

I think that like Astartes they're in a position of power and power corrupts etc. and that they want more, once chaos promises you power you cant really think about much else. Unless your very pure of course, like Grey Knights, or those pure Inquisitors mentioned above


----------

